# I didn't use pectin enzyme, what can I expect



## arcticsid (May 4, 2009)

My lil homebrew shop didn't have any pectin enzyme. I made a batch anyway using a few types of Dole frozen concentrate. I have made this recipe before and was quite impressed on the way the enzyme was able to break down the pulp. This particular blend is quite pulpy. So when it comes time to move it to the secondary, I will have quite a bit of pulp to deal with. Should I strain it through a "bag"? Can I add this pectin enzyme later? I realize it may be quite cloudy and thats fine. Now that I am used to using the pectin E I am wondering by changing protocol if I may be in for a problem down the road. Any thoughts ?
Troy


----------



## St Allie (May 4, 2009)

you can add the pectin at the end if it's hazy, when the wine has finished fermenting. 

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2009)

I would get some and add it in to help it clear sooner.


----------



## Luc (May 5, 2009)

You could add pectic enzymes now, or any time later during fermenting but there is a chance that it will not work.
Last year I did experiments with pectic enzymes that showed that they did not work in the presence of yeast:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/01/avonturen-op-het-pecto-pad-deel-2.html

However adding some now does in no way harm the must.

Personally I would wait till the wine has finished fermenting and see if it clears on its own. If not add pectic enzymes to the finished wine.

Luc


----------

